# Portal fans?



## VirtualHerd (Jul 25, 2015)

There is a new mod on steam called: Portal Stories: Mel. It is free to play if you own portal 2. I guess it came out in June. I am about four hours in and really enjoying it. Here is a description

_Portal Stories: Mel is a community made, free modification for Portal 2 based in the Portal universe.
It tells the story of Mel, who meets a new personality core and faces an undiscovered threat to the Aperture facility.

1952, in the early years of Aperture: Science Innovators, Cave Johnson’s scientists experimented with whatever they wanted. Not everything worked as it should have though, but that wasn't going to get in the way of the progress of Science! Mel unfortunately took part in a faulty test called the Aperture: Science Innovators Short-Term Relaxation Vault, falling asleep for years. When she finally wakes, there is a fake Cave Johnson telling her she needs to escape the facility and a new device called the Aperture Handheld Portal Device, her mind races with questions. “Who is this imposter Cave Johnson?” “What happened to the facility and its staff?”

"What happened to me?"

Main Features_

_22 levels, with an estimated gameplay time of ~6-10 hours_
_Custom Story with 350 separate in-game voicelines_
_Over an hour of custom music with the Free soundtrack included_
_Huge amount of custom assets_
_27 steam achievements_
_Standalone mod (You do not need Portal 2 installed to play)_
_Free to Play (You must own Portal 2)_
_Logic based puzzles, not execution based puzzles_



Anyone else played or playing this? Just thought I would share, happy gaming


----------

